# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Suitable songs for an Easter service

## Wesley

Our church had a successful bluegrass Christmas service in December. Since it was so popular we might have a bluegrass service at Easter too. I have a few ideas for songs that would be good for an Easter service but I'd love to get your imput as well.  So - song suggestions anyone?

----------


## Steelee

MAybe a bluegrass version of "Christ Our Lord is Risen Today."
or:
Leaning on the Everlasting Arms
What a Friend we have in Jesus
Power in the Blood of the Lamb
Just a Closer Walk With Thee
In the Sweet By and Bye

 Good luck
Regards, Lee

----------


## tree

Were You There comes immediately to mind.  Hard to sing that high, though.

Remember The Cross is a really good quartet number, but the drawback is that everybody has to know all the words.

----------


## craig.collas

old rugged cross
where the soul never dies

----------


## Richard Watts

a wonderful song (because he lives) very nice with mandolin lead also (low in the grave he lay)
I HAVE PLAYED THESE AS WRITTEN IN THE HYMN BOOK-play each note as written on mandolin with guitar playing chord (very pleasant to listen just musical)
                                                                                Richard

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Dallas Holm: 'Rise Again'.....of course, you'll need a singer with strong pipes for this one.

----------


## barry k

Three Rusty Nails,  a Ronnie Bowman song

----------


## Denny Gies

Flatt and Scruggs' "Upon The Rugged Cross of Calvary",  and a second vote for "Where The Soul Never Dies".

----------


## PurplePlectrum

Check out _In The Garden_  played by Johnny Statts and Robert Shafer in their CD Homecoming Favorites.  Johnny's mandolin work is just Beautiful!
http://www.johnnystaats.com/8428.html

----------


## HddnKat

What about 'What Wondrous Love' - the version that Bluegrass Highway does is electrifying!  Or He Lives (I Serve A Risen Savior)

----------


## farmerjones

Wow, nobody's mentioned, By the Mark. 

We didn't get chance to play it last year.
We're on it this year!

----------


## mandroid

Topic : Spring and Sunrise , since that's what it's about.

----------


## mrkrgr

Scarlet Purple Robe by the Stanley Brothers,  Barrabus by Patent Pending these are 2 of my favorites.

----------


## Wesley

Lots of great suggestions everyone. Thanks.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

In the Garden
There is a Fountain  
At the Cross
Near the Cross

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

I'll fly away :Mandosmiley:

----------

